

Ask HN: Where to go to discuss GitHub? - andrewstuart

StackOverflow is not the place - they close any question that does not have a concrete black and white answer.<p>Where else to go on the Internet to ask how to properly do something on GitHub?<p>thanks
======
sarahjames
You can get the help of any search engine. Well You should try shopping here
[http://www.showpo.com/](http://www.showpo.com/)

------
yzzxy
I would check out #github on freenode, for starters.

